# Dan's Theater/Family room



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Mish-mash of equipment bought over time. When I get the $$ to finish off basement a dedicate movie area will be made. 

In the meantime, here's the equipment list. 
Panny Ae2000u projector. 
Samsung 26 1080i CRT TV 
Sony Str895 AVR
Oppo 981 (Upscaling DVD, no blu-ray yet)
DirectTV Sat receiver/PVR, 
Sony 5disc changer CD player

5.2 setup.
Klipsch SC1 Center
Yamaha tower speakers
Yamaha Sub
HSU STF2 sub
eV inceiling surrounds

Here's the pics: 









10ft wide image @16ft away. Projected directly on Sand colored wall. 

And my $300 upgraded seating (thanks Craigslist). :R


----------

